# Form 12 year 2011



## Godfather (3 Jan 2012)

Hi, I can't find the form 12 for year 2011 if I google it. How long before it will appear online in your opinion? I am trying to submit my tax return for 2011 but I'm getting strange error messages from paye online service stating that I need a ROS number... Why if I'm just an employee with additional revenue coming from a small account in Australia and some other savings accounts in the Euro area? Thank you so much for any help on this!


----------



## Billy Elliot (25 Jan 2012)

I'm looking for this as well. It's hard to believe that this doesn't go up automatically on the 1st Jan.

Does anyone know when this usually appears?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2012)

In my experience if you actually need to do a _Form 12 _return (which is usually only if significant changes in circumstances necessitate it or _Revenue _explicitly request one - but not as a matter of course for most _PAYE _employees) then you can just get the most recent form and note on it that it's for 2012 or whatever year. I've done that before and it worked fine.


----------



## Billy Elliot (25 Jan 2012)

Thank you *Clubman*,



> (which is usually only if significant changes in circumstances necessitate it or Revenue explicitly request one - but not as a matter of course for most PAYE employees)



My circumstances _are_ very unusual. A long story short is that I need to send them one every year as I have done for the previous 5 years or so to refund some income tax This is just the first year where I have had the P60 issued before the form has been updated. I was hesitant to send the 2010 form in place of the 2011 form. I had a mental picture of the ultimate bureaucrat in the tax office having a "does not compute" overload and bursting into a puff of smoke from the shock of having an incorrectly filed form in their possession 

Edited to add: I have just had a look at the ROS, is it possible that this form is not being issued and that I have to apply online?


----------



## mandelbrot (25 Jan 2012)

Billy Elliot said:


> Thank you *Clubman*,
> 
> My circumstances _are_ very unusual. A long story short is that I need to send them one every year as I have done for the previous 5 years or so to refund some income tax This is just the first year where I have had the P60 issued before the form has been updated. I was hesitant to send the 2010 form in place of the 2011 form. I had a mental picture of the ultimate bureaucrat in the tax office having a "does not compute" overload and bursting into a puff of smoke from the shock of having an incorrectly filed form in their possession


 
If Revenue staff were prone to spontaneous combustion from incorrectly completed forms they'd be extinct long ago..! In my experience most Revenue staff will be as pragmatic as bureaucracy will allow, rather than revelling in it..



Billy Elliot said:


> Edited to add: I have just had a look at the ROS, is it possible that this form is not being issued and that I have to apply online?


 
No, just give it a few weeks, the form will become available... employers aren't even legally obliged to give out P60s until mid-February so I'd imagine Revenue prioritise other things in the first few weeks of the new tax year.


----------



## Billy Elliot (25 Jan 2012)

Thanks mandelbrot. I was being flippant, I am sure they are great hard working folk.


----------

